# Fish Colony?



## vinjo (Dec 8, 2010)

I see the term "colony" used every now and then when discussing certain types of fish, Frontosa, Tropheus" etc...

Could someone educate me on what exactly makes a colony?


----------



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

A colony would be a larger group of fish that have been together for a long period of time (grown up together). They should also be breeding. some people just call any group of the same fish a colony


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

also of the same species?

My labs are a colony....multiple males and females and lots of breeding. 

My peacocks are a family....only a mated pair and their offspring. 

My dolphins are a group....a few individuals of differing ages.


----------



## kousman (Jan 28, 2010)

Riceburner said:


> also of the same species?
> 
> My labs are a colony....multiple males and females and lots of breeding.
> 
> ...


Yup must be of the same species. I know some insects form a colony with different species but no fish that I know of but could be wrong


----------

